# Diskette kopieren



## Der Nörgler (22 Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute

ich suche ein Pogramm womit ich Disketten die einen Kopierschutz haben unter Windows kopieren kann.

Habe schon alle alten  DOS Programme wie 

VGA Copy
WinImage geht nicht .......leider
AnaDisk
TeleDisk


ausprobiert. Leider sind diese Programme nicht in der Lage die Diskette zu kopieren.    


Hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen

Danke Jungs


----------



## Anonymous (22 Oktober 2005)

Hier findest du sicher was!

http://www.sps-forum.de/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=10

Auf Gut Glück


----------



## Der Nörgler (22 Oktober 2005)

Sorry

was soll ich da finden
Trotzdem Danke


----------



## Markus (27 Oktober 2005)

hilfreiche tipps ab jetzt wieder hier...


----------

